# At what temperature would a chihuahua require a sweater?



## JanBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi. I've had little Ava for a week now and the temperatures have dropped into the 60s during the day.
She is 5lbs, short coat, and 11 months old. At what temperature would she need to start wearing clothing to keep warm?
And how do I know if she is to warm or cold? 
I figured shivering would be a clue but she also shivers when shes nervous.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oohh, i would love ot know the answer to this one


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well im no expert but I would say keep the sweater with you and take her out. and you will be able to tell if shes feeling cold. shaking, not moving too much, etc.. 

how I tell is that in the morning I put their leads on and open the door, if they run out then they are fine. but if they feel its too cold they plant their butts on the ground and look at me like "im not going out there" lol


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fransheska101 said:


> Well im no expert but I would say keep the sweater with you and take her out. and you will be able to tell if shes feeling cold. shaking, not moving too much, etc..
> 
> how I tell is that in the morning I put their leads on and open the door, if they run out then they are fine. but if they feel its too cold they plant their butts on the ground and look at me like "im not going out there" lol


good plan


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

If you need a sweater then she would probably appreciate one as well.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I've read several things on this. But the average temp that seems to be popping up is anything below 60. But I always take a shirt and a sweater with me when I have Fernando outside. I got a small bookbag to carry things in to be prepared...like water, water bowl, treats, clothes, etc. It's been a lifesaver...


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I don't know, I just go by when I feel chilly.


----------



## JanBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

> how I tell is that in the morning I put their leads on and open the door, if they run out then they are fine. but if they feel its too cold they plant their butts on the ground and look at me like "im not going out there" lol
> Reply With Quote


lol...thats a great idea!

And most of the rest of you are saying that I should do what I did when I was raising my kids...i.e. "I'm cold. Put a sweater on."
I wonder if shes going to respond like my kids..."but I'm not cold!!!"
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes if it's chilly their little tummies are so near to the ground,so i go by what it feels like when i pock my head out,was frosty this morning so Lily wore her coat for the first time this year,she was not very happy


----------



## tiffanybell (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, you may want to keep in mind that heat rises and they are low to the ground where it is colder. I live in Florida though so unfortunately my little guy doesn't really get to wear sweaters.  They are so cute.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

My vet told us that chis can actually have their blood freeze in very cold weather. Since their little legs are so delicate and thin, they are more likely to reach dangerously cold quicker. So, I pay attention to my fingers, as they are the only things on me even close to their size.


----------



## BBYoung (May 6, 2009)

NOrmally they say that you can find out if your chi is cold if its ears are cold.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> My vet told us that chis can actually have their blood freeze in very cold weather. Since their little legs are so delicate and thin, they are more likely to reach dangerously cold quicker. So, I pay attention to my fingers, as they are the only things on me even close to their size.


That's a very good one


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

mrsralph said:


> If you need a sweater then she would probably appreciate one as well.


agreed! I am wearing coats now in so
Jasper puts on his sweatshirt to keep warm too. 
It's been very chilly around here lately.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I put sweaters and coats on when the 50"s hit which was last week. It is so funny how people stop there cars to look and smile when youn your chis are dressed.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I will go by when I get cold I think. I am cold most of the time  x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I leave one lying around and dodge will try to put it on lol if hes cold
but i am putting one on him everyday at the moment otherwise he just looks cold


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> I leave one lying around and dodge will try to put it on lol if hes cold
> but i am putting one on him everyday at the moment otherwise he just looks cold


That is so cute! I can't imagine Fernando trying to put anything on himself...he LOVES being naked and hates wearing clothes...lol...


----------



## pooch lady (Sep 5, 2009)

_I dress my Little Girl Pebbles when I start to feel cold, or when she shows me she is cold. My dog has started to go under the blanket on the couch and in bed so that is a clue to me that she is cold. You've got to think about that our babies are walking on the floors in your house and on the ground outside. It is always colder on the floor. Walk around your floors (no rugs) without shoes or socks. It is cold. The dog is always feeling that cold. I am a great beleiver in dressing your dog. It is not a fashion statement, but the little, bitty babies are cold.
I have started dressing my baby more often. I live in Massachusetts and it is getting cold real fast out here. Just love it.
So dress your babies. It is a good thing!!_


----------



## millerwilson1253 (Mar 16, 2011)

If the temperature is 35 - 40 degrees Fahrenheit, it is recommended that a doggie sweater be put on the Chihuahua. If the temperature is below 35, better just stay home and have a good romp indoors.


----------

